# Fertigteich soll umziehen



## Muspelheimer (17. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen und schön, dass ich nun auch in diesem Forum bin 

Mit Hilfe Eurer Beiträge haben wir seit einem guten Jahr einen gut entwickelten kleinen Naturteich mit vermehrungsfreudigen Lieschen.

Aber nun komme ich nur mit Lesen nicht weiter und bitte um Eure Ratschläge und Hilfe:

Meine Schwester gibt ihr Haus auf und die Käufer wollen den Teich nicht übernehmen.
Es handelt sich um einen 1.500 Liter-Fertigteich von ovalen ca. 260 x 200 x 70 cm.
Darin leben seit zig Jahren ohne Technik aktuell 2 Goldis und ein 20 cm Koi.
Verdunstungen wurden durch Frischwasser ausgeglichen, 1 x jährlich erfolgte ein Teil-Wasserwechsel.
Auf mein Anraten wurden letztes Jahr ein paar Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Dies hatte zur Folge, dass die Goldis nun ca. 30-fachen ca. 3 cm langen Nachwuchs haben.

Abnehmer für Teich und/oder Inhalt finden sich nicht. 
Versuche von Interessenten, allein die 3 großen einzufangen, schlugen fehl.
Die Fische in unseren Naturteich zu übernehmen fällt aus wohl bekannten Gründen aus.
So kam uns heute die Idee, den kompletten Teich in unseren Garten umzuquartieren.
Nun ist es bis zur Winterruhe der Fische ja nicht mehr lang hin, was eine Aktion in den kommenden Wochen erfordert.
Das Loch für die Teichschale im bisherigen Blumenbeet zu schaffen, ist noch das kleinere Problem.
Aber der Umzug?
Mir schwebt dazu bislang folgendes vor:

Die Fische sind scheu, also würde ich den Teich so weit auspumpen, dass die Bewohner kurz über Grund eingekäschert werden können. Klar, dass das Stress für die Tiere ist.
Transport (ca. 30 Minuten) und Zwischenlagerung der Fische in deren "alten" Wasser hier dann in 2 sauberen Mörtelwannen.
Teichschale dann ausgraben, Transport und Einbau am neuen Standort.
Dann befüllen teilweise mit dem Wasser aus unserem Teich, der Rest mit Regenwasser aus der Zisterne.
Dies wird aber innerhalb eines Tages nicht möglich sein.

Daher die Kernfrage, wie muss ich mit den Fischen in der Zwischenzeit umgehen?
Packe ich die Fische nach dem Fangen mit dem alten Wasser vielleicht besser in mehrere Tüten und erst zu Hause in Wannen?
Vielleicht findet sich ein größerer Behälter. Kann ich diesen mit unserem Teichwasser auffüllen?
Bisher überlebten die Fische ohne Technik. Wie lange kann man über 30 Fische behelfsmäßig unterbringen?

Ungewöhnlicher Vorgang und viele Fragen, nehme ich an.
Daher schon jetzt vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure geschätzten Meinungen und Ratschläge!

Beste Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## Kolja (20. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Bernd,

herzlich willkommen hier bei uns.
Leider kann ich zu Fischen gar nichts sagen.
Ich denke, es werden sich noch die Umzugsexperten melden.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Sep. 2017)

Es ist leider der "Goldi"- Klassiker.
Diese vermehren sich so lange, bis es zuviel wird in dem begrenzten "Biotop" und die Natur es grausam aber effektiv im Hochsommer oder im Winter regelt.
Koi ebenso- jede Art und Population in einem Biotop ohne Fressfeinde.

Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung, wohin man die "Golidis" legal und artgerecht hingeben kann.

Wenn Du einen Teich für karpfenartige Fische bauen möchtest, dann ggf. mind. 10-15m³ Inhalt und einen wohldurchdachten Besatz mit einer angepassten Filteranlage- möglichst wartugsarm und effizient.

Koi kann man z.B. auch bei einigen Händlern als Männer oder Weiber kaufen- so ab 1 Jahr Alter ca..ab 25cm.
Wenn Du den alten Koi behalten willst, dann vor dem weiteren Kauf erst diesen auf das Geschlecht untersuchen.
Das soll an Hand der Afteröffnung, Pickeln auf den Brustflossen grob funktionieren. Da gibt es sicher eine Blog im Netz dazu.


----------



## Phiobus (20. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Bernd,

ebenso ein herzliches Willkommen.
Wenn Du Fische wirklich behalten willst, an Dich und die Weisen eine Frage.
Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit die beiden Gewässer sinnig zu verbinden?
Z.B. die Schale im Uferbereich des Naturteiches unterzubringen, oder durch einen "Bachlauf" etc. anzubinden. Bernd, hat Dein Naturgewässer eine (künstliche) Wasserumwälzung und beschreibe doch mal kurz Deine momentanen Gegebenheiten?
Ich denk erst mal einfach, ob Sinn oder Unsinn sollen andere entscheiden.
Wasserzufluss aus Naturteich ins Becken und Überlauf zurück.
Das löst allerdings nur bedingt die Winterproblematik. 

VG Tom


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2017)

Moin,

weder der eine noch der andere Vorschlag gefällt mir bis jetzt. Das beste wäre es eigentlich, für alle Fische - insbesondere für den armen Koi - ein geeignetes  neues Zuhause zu finden. Doch es ist schon recht spät im Jahr, ich weiß nicht, wer sich jetzt noch einen fremden Fisch in den Teich holt - es sei denn, er hat bisher keine. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.

(Eine 1.500Liter-Schale in den Uferbereich eines 4.500 -Liter-Teiches zu integrieren fällt m.E. unter die Rubrik "nicht praktikabel" bis hin zu "nicht ratsam" - der 4.500 Teich wäre hinüber und das Endergebnis wären gemischte Fischbestände, denn Lieschen sind wanderfreudig und wanderfähig. So ein Bachlauf fordert die nur heraus.)


----------



## Phiobus (20. Sep. 2017)

Ich sage nicht es ist eine gute Lösung.
Ich sage, es ist ein zeitkritisches Problem und keine Zeit lange zu warten und zu testen.
- Haus verkauft
- Winter naht
- keine Lust zum Buddeln und wenn
- Einfahrzeit für eine größere Lösung etc.
Ich nehme den Satz wie er ist.


Muspelheimer schrieb:


> Abnehmer für Teich und/oder Inhalt finden sich nicht.


Bernd findet keine Abnehmer !
Jetzt kann man viel Zeit verbimmeln mit tollen Alternativen, und am Ende dann die Fische sich selbst überlassen.
Mal schauen wie verantwortungsvoll die Käufer sind... wollen wir das... auf keinen Fall !
Was das nächste Jahr bringt und ob 'ne Lisbeth bei Herrn Goldi schwimmt finde ich für eine Übergangslösung nebensächlich.

Anscheinend will Bernd ja die Fische behalten. Meine Ansätze verfolgten nur die Erfahrung das eine "Übergangslösung" oft länger existiert als man denkt. Und da dachte ich halt, warum nicht eine vorhandene viel größere Biologie nutzen, welche schon vorhanden ist. Vielleicht verliebt sich Bernd auch so sehr, das er nächstes Jahr den dreien sein großes Domizil überlässt. Wäre etwas schade für die Natur im Teich, aber schön für die Goldi's.
... ja Helmut kuck mich ruhig bös an ;-)...


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2017)

Servus Bernd

Gibt es bei der Schwester in der Gemeinde einen Anglerverein ?

Eventuell gibt es auch einen Gemeindeteich ?

Nachbar-Gemeinden befragen ?

Fragen ob man die Fische aussetzen darf !!!

Fische hier anbieten mit Angabe der PLZ, den nicht jeder liest hier mit.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Phiobus (20. Sep. 2017)

hmmm, mal grad ganz dumm gefragt... was macht ein Anglerverein mit Goldfischen ?
Schmeißen die die in den Teich, und angeln da drauf ? Würd ich dann aber nicht gut finden. Ich habe kein Lippenpiercing und würde es den Kleenen auch nicht gönnen.
Was wäre mit letzte Alternative Innenhälterung?
Helmut, Du bist ja was Biologie in Naturteichen angeht weit vorne. Inwiefern wirkt sich die Vermischung der Wasserkreisläufe auf den "Naturteich" aus... ist ja hier nicht 100% Natur  ?


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2017)

Aussetzen in ihren Teichen. Und dort dürfen sie als "Nicht"-Speisefisch bis zu ihrem natürlichen Tod leben. 

Ich denke "mit hinüber" meint Christine, daß die Goldfische den großen Teich "vergoldfischen" und das läßt sich nur mehr radikal richtigstellen. 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Muspelheimer (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
vielen Dank für diese Flut von Beiträgen innerhalb weniger Stunden...drei Tage nach meiner Frage
Bitte seid mir nicht böse, aber allesamt mehr oder weniger am Thema "Umzug eines Teiches und was tun mit den Fischen in der Zwischenzeit" vorbei

@Kolja:
Leider haben mich die Umzugsexperten nicht gefunden, aber via Google habe ich hier ältere Beiträge der Umzugsexperten gefunden und auch Wichtiges zum Thema "Fische und neuer Teich bzw. Wasser".

@all:
Ja, der Fische wegen möchten wir sie behalten, auch wenn ich eigentlich nie einen Goldfischteig haben wollte.
Interessant, wie man das Geschlecht feststellen kann, aber ich möchte keine Koi-Zucht aufbauen
Schwesterchens Grundstück hat Anschluss zum Fluß namens Ruhr.
Die Fische unbeobachtet dort "zu entsorgen" wäre ein Leichtes und lange bevor einer der Angler längs des Flusses einen Goldi oder den Koi an den Haken bekommen würde, hätten die angestammten __ Raubfische mit dem gefundenen Fressen Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag gefeiert.
Unseren vorhandenen Teich zu vergrößern oder an die kommende Teichschale anzuschließen geht nicht und wäre nicht gewollt.

Nach dem damaligen Einzug hätte ich aus dem Wiesen-Garten liebend gerne einen 200 qm-Teich gemacht, aber das erlaubte der Vermieter nicht. Aus dem Aushub meiner Zisterne durften wir aber Hochbeete anlegen. Der jetzige 6 qm-Teich entstand auf dem letzten Stück ungeliebten Rasens. Der Adoptiv-Teich ersetzt hier dann das einzige flache Beet.

Wie ich aktuell aus diesem Forum lernte, würde niemand, dem sein Teich und Fische heilig sind, fremde Fische ohne weiteres bei sich einsetzen (mögliche Krankheiten).

Aber das Vorgehen steht jetzt fest:
Wir haben für wenig Geld ein 650 Liter-Faltbecken FlexiBowl gekauft, das kann man vielleicht später mal wieder gebrauchen. Vor dem Ausbau der Teichschale wird ein Teil des Wassers in den Faltbehälter umgepumpt, die Fische dann bei niedrigem Wasserstand eingesammelt und für 2 - 3 Tage in dem Behälter auf Schwesters Terrasse zwischengelagert. Dann Teichschale ausgraben, hier bei uns in die vorbereitete Grube einsetzen und Schale mit einem Mix aus unserem Teich- und Regenwasser füllen. Zuvor wollen wir an Sauerstoffpflanzen einbringen, was unser Teich entbehren kann. Danach mit unserem Aushub die Lücke am alten Standort füllen und die Fische in deren Wasser mitnehmen. Dazu werden 2 lichtundurchlässige Oscar-Tonnen verwendet, um die Tiere im Dunkeln möglichst ruhig zu halten. Hier dann die Tonnen in den neuen Teich zwecks Temperaturangleich und ersten Kontakt mit dem "neuen" Wasser. Möge die Übung gelingen!
Dies, wie gesagt, alles mit Hilfe älterer Beiträge hier zusammengegoogelt...ich hätte mich ja vorher bemühen können...

Dennoch herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge und vielleicht sehen wir uns bei einem anderen Thema

Beste Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2017)

Billigen Kinderpool kaufen. Altes Wasser und die Fische da rein. Gut ist, wenn die Pflanzen auch noch Platz haben.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/INTEX-Kinder...hash=item2cc4ce443e:m:mgDbezuzuSehq5c8UVzd8vA

Das machen die Fische dann locker 2 Wochen mit. ggf noch Luftpumpe


----------



## Muspelheimer (30. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Totto,
danke für deinen späten Beitrag.
Aber wie ich am 21.09. schon schrieb, hatte ich zwischenzeitlich hier per Gurgel schon diverse Umzugstipps gefunden.
Die Nummer mit dem Kinderplanschbecken war auch dabei, schien mir angesichts niedriger Nachttemperaturen und schnellerer Auskühlung einer geringen Wassermenge unpassend. Außerdem möchte ich als Fisch nicht in mal gerade 25 cm hohem Wasser schwimmen.
Wie schon am 21.09. gesagt, haben wir uns einen 650 L 120x60 cm Faltbehälter FelxiBowl für 45 € angeschafft, den man durchaus noch mal gebrauchen kann.

Das Teil wurde heute erstmals befüllt und ist dicht.
Das Einsammeln der Fische bei niedrigstem Wasserstand im Umzugsteich klappte wie geplant/erhofft.
Die Teichschale war nach 2,5 Stunden aus dem Boden (Sandbett) und siehe da, nix PE, sondern bestes GFK, dafür deutlich schwerer.
Den Fischen scheint es in dem Faltbecken zwischen ihren Pflanzen zu gefallen und Appetit hatten sie auch...wohl alles Stress-Fresser
Morgen gehts weiter mit dem Einbau der Schale in unserem Garten.

BG,
Bernd


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

Muspelheimer schrieb:


> und Appetit hatten sie auch...wohl alles Stress-Fresser


Hallo Bernd,
im Faltbecken würde ich nicht groß füttern, die Wasserqualität würde darunter leiden. Die paar Tage halten sie auch ohne Futter aus.


----------

